# Tein ?



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2004)

does anyone think i can get this drop with tein springs on my 2004 1.8????


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got a sheet that tells you the drop of each car they make springs for(Tein). If you want me to look, I let you know.


----------

